# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  MEGA TAKEAWAY- Καθάρισμα ντουλάπας - PART 2

## SV1JRT

.

Ήρθε η ώρα να αδειάσω μερικά ράφια στην αποθήκη μου και να μοιράσω πράγματαβ¦
ΟΡΟΙ:


Μπορείτε να πάρετε *ΜΟΝΟ ΕΝΑ αντικείμενο* από την λίστα.Πρέπει να έχετε *τουλάχιστον 150 δημοσιευμένα μνήματα* στο HLEKTRONIKA.GR για να μπορείτε να πάρετε μέρος στην δωρεά.Θα τηρηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας για τα αντικείμενα,* ΑΛΛΑ διατηρώ το δικαίωμα* να δώσω τα αντικείμενα σε άτομα που θεωρώ ότι θα τα αξιοποιήσουν καλύτερα.*Τα αντικείμενα θα παραληφθούν από το σπίτι μου στην Αργυρούπολη Αθήνας την ημέρα και ώρα που θα ορίσω ΕΓΩ για τον κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο.* *ΔΕΝ στέλνω τίποτα με ταχυδρομείο ή άλλο τρόπο.**ΔΕΝ κάνω παράδοση στο σπίτι σας για κανένα λόγο.*


Οι παραπάνω όροι είναι οριστικοί και ΔΕΝ αλλάζουν για κανέναν. Να θυμάστε ότι τα αντικείμενα είναι ΔΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ και τα δίνω σε όποιον μου αρέσει. Αν δεν σας αρέσουν οι παραπάνω όροι, δεν με ενδιαφέρει !!

*ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΛΗΡΩΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΚΑ.*
.

ZYXEL p-600 aDSL Router

IMG_20180615_115332_resize.jpg

---------------------

MULTITECH Leased Line Modems ( Δίνονται σε ζεύγος)

IMG_20180615_115103_resize.jpg

-------------------

ΗΧΕΙΑ ALTEC-LANSING

IMG_20180615_114550_resize.jpg

---------------------

TEXAS INSTRUMENTS MSP430 Launchpad (3 τεμάχια - Δίνονται ανά ένα)

IMG_20180615_114824_1_resize.jpg IMG_20180615_114836_resize.jpg

----------------------

LEVEL ONE SWITCH 10/100 8Port

IMG_20180615_115307_resize.jpg


...

----------


## kioan

Πωπω τι μου θύμισες με τα Multitech... πραγματικά σκυλιά ήταν!


Θα με ενδιέφερε το έτερο σκυλί, το *ZYXEL P-600 aDSL Router*, για χρήση ως aDSL bridge. 
(μπορείς να δεις την ετικέτα από κάτω και να επιβεβαιώσεις ποιο μοντέλο είναι; αν θυμάμαι καλά από την πρόσοψη, πρέπει να είναι το 660r)

----------


## SV1JRT

> Πωπω τι μου θύμισες με τα Multitech... πραγματικά σκυλιά ήταν!
> 
> 
> Θα με ενδιέφερε το έτερο σκυλί, το *ZYXEL P-600 aDSL Router*, για χρήση ως aDSL bridge. 
> (μπορείς να δεις την ετικέτα από κάτω και να επιβεβαιώσεις ποιο μοντέλο είναι; αν θυμάμαι καλά από την πρόσοψη, πρέπει να είναι το 660r)



Δικό σου το Zyxel-ακι.
Είναι το  ZyXEL P-660R-T1 v3s

.

----------

kioan (15-06-18)

----------


## nikosp

Με ενδιαφέρει το TEXAS INSTRUMENTS MSP430 Launchpad

----------


## SV1JRT

> Με ενδιαφέρει το TEXAS INSTRUMENTS MSP430 Launchpad



Δικό σου Νικο.  (Το ένα από τα 3)

.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Θα με ενδιέφερε κι εμένα ( αν γίνεται ) το ένα από τα TEXAS INSTRUMENTS MSP430.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Θα με ενδιέφερε κι εμένα ( αν γίνεται ) το ένα από τα TEXAS INSTRUMENTS MSP430.



Όπως έχω πει στους όρους, ΔΕΝ κάνω αποστολή. Παραλαβή *ΜΟΝΟ* από το σπίτι μου.
Το 'χεις ??

.

----------


## lepouras

του Κώστα μπορώ να το παραλάβω εγώ και να του το στείλω. τα υπόλοιπα με τον Κώστα μεταξύ μας.
αν κάποιος από Θεσσαλονίκη θέλει κάτι και μπορεί να συνεννοηθεί με τον Κώστα για να βρεθούν να τα μοιράσουν τότε μπορώ να του τα στείλω όλα μαζί στον Κώστα (φυσικά να μπορεί και ο Κώστας) και τα υπόλοιπα μεταξύ τους.

Φυσικά αν δεν έχει αντίρρηση ο Σωτήρης.

----------


## SV1JRT

> του Κώστα μπορώ να το παραλάβω εγώ και να του το στείλω. τα υπόλοιπα με τον Κώστα μεταξύ μας.
> αν κάποιος από Θεσσαλονίκη θέλει κάτι και μπορεί να συνεννοηθεί με τον Κώστα για να βρεθούν να τα μοιράσουν τότε μπορώ να του τα στείλω όλα μαζί στον Κώστα (φυσικά να μπορεί και ο Κώστας) και τα υπόλοιπα μεταξύ τους.
> 
> Φυσικά αν δεν έχει αντίρρηση ο Σωτήρης.



*Σ' ΩΡΑΙΟΣ ψηλέ !!!!
Μέσα.
*

----------


## SV1JRT

Επομένως ένα _TEXAS INSTRUMENTS MSP430 για τον Κώστα Θεσσαλονίκη.

.

_

----------


## nikosp

> Δικό σου Νικο.  (Το ένα από τα 3)
> 
> .



Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------


## FreeEnergy

> του Κώστα μπορώ να το παραλάβω εγώ και να του το στείλω. τα υπόλοιπα με τον Κώστα μεταξύ μας.



Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ *lepouras*.
Συγγνώμη *SV1JRT*. Σαν ...γνήσιος Νεο-Έλληνας δεν διάβασα τις οδηγίες. Ακόμη κι αν δεν το πάρω μπράβο για την προσφορά!

----------


## DJman

Καλησπερα,

Συγχαρητρια για την δωρεα. Δηλωνω ενδιαφερον για το LEVEL ONE SWITCH 10/100 8Port

Αν γινετε θα βολευε ΣΚ για συναντηση

----------


## SV1JRT

> Καλησπερα,
> 
> Συγχαρητρια για την δωρεα. Δηλωνω ενδιαφερον για το LEVEL ONE SWITCH 10/100 8Port
> 
> Αν γινετε θα βολευε ΣΚ για συναντηση



Δικό σου Μάνο.
 Θα κανονίσουμε καφέ το Σ/Κ που μας έρχεται στην Αργυρούπολη.

.

----------


## DJman

Επιφυλάσσομαι απο τωρα για το αν θα μπορεσω να ερθω , λογω του οτι δουλευω και το ΣΚ  :Smile:

----------


## kioan

Εναλλακτικά κανένας καφές καθημερινή απόγευμα όπως τις άλλες φορές ίσως να βολεύει.

(σε κάθε περίπτωση να βρούμε μια ημερομηνία που να μην μπορεί ο λέπουρας  :Tongue2:  )

----------


## SV1JRT

*
Εφόσον δεν βλέπω άλλο ενδιαφέρον απο το κοινό μου (  ) να λάβει τα υπόλοιπα δώρα,
Προτείνω να κάνουμε ΚΑΦΕΔΟ-ΣΥΝΑΞΗ στο γνωστό μέρος στην Αργυρουπολη,
Για την παραλαβή των αντικειμένων. την ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 24 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ και ώρα 7:00.
περιμένω επιβεβαίωση απο τους ενδιαφερόμενους.
(Λεπουρα και ΚΟΚΑΡ είσαστε επίτιμοι προσκεκλημένοι).


*.

----------


## lepouras

όταν λες 7.00 εννοείς  7.00π.μ ή  7μ.μ με βάση το 12ωρο ?  αλλιώς αν εννοείς με βάση το 24ωρο  7.00 ή 19.00

----------


## nikosp

Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω

----------


## SV1JRT

> όταν λες 7.00 εννοείς  7.00π.μ ή  7μ.μ με βάση το 12ωρο ?  αλλιώς αν εννοείς με βάση το 24ωρο  7.00 ή 19.00



Πας καλά βρε ψηλέ ??  Ποιος κανονίζει καφεδο-συνάντηση στις 7 το πρωί ??
ΟΕΟ....

.

----------

